
You Don't Need Bit.ly, Tr.im & Co.: Just Host Your Own URL Shortener - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/you_dont_need_bitly_trim_co_just_host_your_own_url_shortener.php
======
mattdennewitz
what we need more of is self-hosted url shorteners!

